# 30 Days Vacations



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Hello friends !!

I hope u r doing great !!

Well , i have one quick question regarding vacations in dubai

I got information from my employer that i will get 30 days paid vacation once a year and these would include weekends too, However i would only be able to use these vacation after completing 1 year of my service with the company.

1. Is it mandatory that in dubai we can only use these vacations after 1 year ? or somehow if u have a nice relationship with ur boss then he may probably allow me to use them before 1 year ?

2. Does these 30 days include weekends too, is it normal ... ? 

Any help is always appreciated !!

thanks ppl

ruby


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Not sure what's normal but surely your 30 days cant include weekends!? Even if you only have 1-day weekends, that would be 52 days per year??

I get 30 days too (I think that's the statutory minimum) and have to wait 3 months to use them. I'm going to be working for Standard Chartered Bank and I don't think such a big/well-respected company would be up to any dodgy practices.

Having to wait 1 year to take holidays is outrageous!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it is 30 consecutive days, so yes it includes weekends.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

GA is correct.

For example if you book a two week holiday, you count the working days plus the weekend in between.

-


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> GA is correct.
> 
> For example if you book a two week holiday, you count the working days plus the weekend in between.
> 
> -


What happens if you just take 1 week off? does one of the weekends (before or after) get included? I've cut and paste the relevant section from my contract below - it doesn't mention the weekends thing...

_You will be entitled to 30 working days leave per calendar year, after completing three months of continuous service with the Bank. All leave should be taken within the calendar year in which it is earned, failing which it will lapse. Your leave entitlement for year – 2008 will be pro-rata, dependent on the date you commence your employment with us and the number of completed calendar months you have worked for the Bank since joining. The dates of such leave must be approved in advance by your line manager. You will have no entitlement to payments in lieu of untaken annual leave. _


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

McBook said:


> Not sure what's normal but surely your 30 days cant include weekends!? Even if you only have 1-day weekends, that would be 52 days per year??
> 
> I get 30 days too (I think that's the statutory minimum) and have to wait 3 months to use them. I'm going to be working for Standard Chartered Bank and I don't think such a big/well-respected company would be up to any dodgy practices.
> 
> Having to wait 1 year to take holidays is outrageous!


Thanks MC , GA and Elphaba

I have a clear picture now that itz going to be 30 days in a row including weekends

May i have your opinion on second question that is it mandatory to work in company for 1 year and then only i can avail these vacations ?? or as i said before if u r in good terms with boss then he might allow u to use em before 1 year of service.

Really !! having to wait 1 year for vacations is weired 

thanks again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rubyduby said:


> Thanks MC , GA and Elphaba
> 
> I have a clear picture now that itz going to be 30 days in a row including weekends
> 
> ...


No, I have never heard of people having to wait a year. A couple of months maybe. I imagine that you'd have to build up an allowance though - for example after six months you'd be allowed 15 days.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

McBook said:


> What happens if you just take 1 week off? does one of the weekends (before or after) get included? I've cut and paste the relevant section from my contract below - it doesn't mention the weekends thing...
> 
> _You will be entitled to 30 working days leave per calendar year, after completing three months of continuous service with the Bank. All leave should be taken within the calendar year in which it is earned, failing which it will lapse. Your leave entitlement for year – 2008 will be pro-rata, dependent on the date you commence your employment with us and the number of completed calendar months you have worked for the Bank since joining. The dates of such leave must be approved in advance by your line manager. You will have no entitlement to payments in lieu of untaken annual leave. _


It will vary between companies, but I suggest you have a chat with your HR department to clarify your personal situation. GA and I are telling you how it is here generally.

-


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It will vary between companies, but I suggest you have a chat with your HR department to clarify your personal situation. GA and I are telling you how it is here generally.
> 
> -


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it was always the norm to have to work a complete year before you could take time off, but Dubai has changed alot in the last few years.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I worked for a guy who required me to be there one year before he allowed me to take the 30 days. Of course, this means that you'll HAVE to work a 2nd year at the place (or at least start it). Legally, I believe that employees in the private sector actually earn so many days off for every 30 days that they work. In other words: it's accrued. I think you'll find that some employers are more accommodating than others. Someone mentioned working for a well-known bank. I worked for a well-known educational franchise, and the owner was breaking labour laws left, right, and centre. Don't assume that the name ensures fair practices. The Ministry of Labour and Social Affairs does print and sell a copy of the labour laws in English (nominal fee). It's worth getting if you suspect your new employer might be up to no good.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

thank you for ur useful coments
I am sorry for not getting back earlier

thanks again , much appreciated.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was speaking to my project director yesterday on this subject.

He informed me, that the company used to insist on working the 12 months before you use your leave. They then changed it so that you could take leave within the first 12 months, but it was unpaid leave.

Now, you can take leave within the first 12 months, and as long as you don't exceed your allowance now problem. They do like to keep it to a pro rata basis if possible i.e. if you have worked 3 months, you would have accrued 7.5 days leave etc


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I was speaking to my project director yesterday on this subject.
> 
> He informed me, that the company used to insist on working the 12 months before you use your leave. They then changed it so that you could take leave within the first 12 months, but it was unpaid leave.
> 
> Now, you can take leave within the first 12 months, and as long as you don't exceed your allowance now problem. They do like to keep it to a pro rata basis if possible i.e. if you have worked 3 months, you would have accrued 7.5 days leave etc


Thanks Dear

Actually , this was much of a information atleast now i can see some chances of taking leaves before 1 year ... may be paid/unpaid or the pro rata way 

thanks


----------

